# Manistee report



## mpolander (Sep 4, 2013)

Spent three days fishing Tippy and multiple other local spots with nothing to show for it. Went 0/1 at Tippy. No bites anywhere else. Even went up to the Betsie at the Homestead dam. Saw one hooked and lost there. Talked to multiple fishermen and they all said it was very dead. Probably try again in two weeks. It was nice to get out though.


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

My son went out Sunday , was 0 for 2. One on skein/ bobber the other on a thunder stick. There was a lot of people but very few fish.


----------



## Dox811 (Oct 13, 2014)

Should be at Tippy to drop off my friend who won't wade at the dock there around 6am Friday, then hiking downstream and hitting the water. The Wellston forecast for this week is a bit discouraging as are the numerous reports i've been reading but still excited. Getting skunked floating skein all day on the river is better than not being on the river even if it's a 3 hr drive to get there. Talked to a buddy up that way who's landed a few fish this year but had to cover a lot of water and slim pickings so far, hoping it picks up in the next few days


----------



## dustinjohnson36 (Mar 10, 2014)

Heading up there this weekend as well... Hope to see some better reports in the next few days. Good luck


----------



## Dox811 (Oct 13, 2014)

dustinjohnson36 said:


> Heading up there this weekend as well... Hope to see some better reports in the next few days. Good luck


Good luck to you too sir


----------



## 1302berkey (May 6, 2015)

dustinjohnson36 said:


> Heading up there this weekend as well... Hope to see some better reports in the next few days. Good luck


 Spent Saturday and Sunday on the Big, covered about 16 miles of river, saw 4 fish. Highlight of the weekend was seeing and watching eight (yes 8) Bald Eagles for about a half hour. Awesome birds on a beautiful day. No fish  still better than being at work!


----------



## 1302berkey (May 6, 2015)

Dox811 said:


> Getting skunked floating skein all day on the river is better than not being on the river even if it's a 3 hr drive to get there.


 Even a 4 1/2 hour drive! 250 miles for me. Covered much water Saturday and Sunday, saw 4 fish  Also saw 8 Bald Eagles  Awesome birds on a beautiful day. Think I'll try again this weekend.


----------



## Dox811 (Oct 13, 2014)

Anything new to report? Like maybe the weather reports i've been reading are wrong and it won't be 77ish and sunny all weekend? Or that a bunch of silver kings are gonna be hanging out in my hole and hungry this weekend? : )


----------



## dustinjohnson36 (Mar 10, 2014)

By the way the weather looks i could keep my waders at home and take some swim trunks.


----------



## Dox811 (Oct 13, 2014)

dustinjohnson36 said:


> By the way the weather looks i could keep my waders at home and take some swim trunks.


I know right, gonna be roasting in the neoprene. I've already arranged to go back the next weekend. Extended forecasts shows it should be in the 60s Oct. 2nd and 3rd, we'll see though. As a general rule, I get hot and sunny when I want cool and overcast, and cool and overcast/rain when I go to the beach or something


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

I usually go the first of October.
The last two years it has absolutely poured rain the entire time so I'm going this weekend..well..it's not gonna pour


----------



## migabby (Sep 8, 2009)

Was on the Big M on Sunday and Monday From Rainbow bend to Tippy never saw a Fish hooked. Monday afternoon went to the Weir and only saw about 25-30 15" -20" fish stacked. Poor Pickens.


----------



## riverwild (Dec 4, 2005)

Wait a couple weeks ......


----------



## JVoutdoors (Sep 23, 2013)

Not withstanding there may be no fish to even run... I pulled some old salmon spawn from the freezer. Marked middle of Oct 2013 Sawdust Hole. Need it to cool down and rain then see if there are any fish left to make a run.


----------



## Dox811 (Oct 13, 2014)

Got to the river about 4am thursday set up a bit downstream from dam. Saw a few fish before sunrise, sun came up they holed up til night. Fished pretty much from when I got ther until 3pm Saturday with about 5 hrs sleep when the day was hottest even launched a boat with a friend who showed upwith his friday. Tried floating skein, drifting egg sacks, thundersticks, spoons, spinners, streamers, nymphs..... nothing. Covered a lot of the river maybe seen 6 fish total, and all from 9pm to 5am.Checked out Bear Creek saw 2 fish in bad shape moving through some holes. Looks like another bad year, gonna try again next weekend not getting my hopes up. Think waiting for the steelhead to show up is best bet to hook into a fish , salmon run seems worse every year


----------



## fishx65 (Aug 24, 2005)

Pretty sad, first wipe out all the deer in that area and then stop planting salmon. Gotta be tough on the local businesses that are still trying to stay open around there. That whole area used to be a hunting and fishing paradise which pulled in lots of dollars.


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

fishx65 said:


> Pretty sad, first wipe out all the deer in that area and then stop planting salmon. Gotta be tough on the local businesses that are still trying to stay open around there. That whole area used to be a hunting and fishing paradise which pulled in lots of dollars.


I just posted pretty much the same thoughts u have in another forum.. rough times ahead the way it's looking


----------



## cmueller302 (Jan 30, 2007)

Went mid river Friday with a four boat army and went 0/2 total...ouch. Saturday I searched a lot of water and went 6/8 with 3 on sticks and 3 on skien. Sunday today did a quick morning trip before pulling and hit 4\4. Covered a lot of water and all on sticks. Fish today were boots but still pulled good.


----------



## mpolander (Sep 4, 2013)

Wow, that is the best report I have heard all fall. I am thinking about heading up next weekend to try again but I am probably just wasting my $.


----------



## cmueller302 (Jan 30, 2007)

Brother in-laws hen from Sunday. Released to help the future.


----------



## omalson (Dec 28, 2010)

Cmueller we were 3-5 Friday. You always forget about me. 

Sent from my XT1080 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

